# Genie HR44 Picture Quality



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

I just got a new HR44 Genie activated this morning. Love the speed. The picture quality isn't blowing me away however. The Genie replaced an HR22 and HR24 both of which produced an outstanding picture on our Sony TV. Extremely sharp with brilliant colors. I always marveled at how good a picture we were receiving in HD.

The HR44 picture seems to be somewhat muted if that would describe it. The colors are not brilliant, and the HD quality seems soft instead of sharp. Maybe I have missed a setting somewhere along the line. It's a good picture, just not something to write home about. The TV reports that it is receiving 1080i from the Genie, so it's not a resolution settings thing. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

DeweySat said:


> I just got a new HR44 Genie activated this morning. Love the speed. The picture quality isn't blowing me away however. The Genie replaced an HR22 and HR24 both of which produced an outstanding picture on our Sony TV. Extremely sharp with brilliant colors. I always marveled at how good a picture we were receiving in HD.
> 
> The HR44 picture seems to be somewhat muted if that would describe it. The colors are not brilliant, and the HD quality seems soft instead of sharp. Maybe I have missed a setting somewhere along the line. It's a good picture, just not something to write home about. The TV reports that it is receiving 1080i from the Genie, so it's not a resolution settings thing. Anyone else see this?


I replaced an HR22 with a HR44-500 and the picture looks better to my eyes on a Plasma 65" Panasonic.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope, if it's a different input on your TV, you may need to adjust that.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

I just unplugged the wires on the back of the HR-24, and plugged them back into the HR-44. Nothing changed in the wiring or inputs.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

To test another issue, I recently swapped my HR44-700 with my HR24-200, both connected to the same input on a calibrated Panasonic 65" 1080p plasma. I see no difference in picture quality between the two. Maybe it's just the picture quality of the content you first watched after switching?


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Not sure. I checked several, different programs during the day today. Will give it a good test tonight.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Make sure the HR44 is set to 1080i or p resolution. It may have started up in a lower resolution. MENU -> SETTINGS -> DISPLAY -> TV RESOLUTIONS and make sure the correct resolutions are checked. Then INFO and right arrow to Audio/Video then Change Resolution and Format until the correct resolution and format is shown in the faded letters below that option.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve is on to something. There've been reports of both better and worse acuity, saturation, tint, you name it, but most of the time our perception has changed, or the content isn't as sharp/saturated/color balanced, etc. as what we last saw or remembered.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

carl6 said:


> Make sure the HR44 is set to 1080i or p resolution. It may have started up in a lower resolution. MENU -> SETTINGS -> DISPLAY -> TV RESOLUTIONS and make sure the correct resolutions are checked. Then INFO and right arrow to Audio/Video then Change Resolution and Format until the correct resolution and format is shown in the faded letters below that option.


And in looking at the Guide or List, that you haven't come from an SD show, or one was recently hit while live.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Make sure you didn't hold the format button for too long as that will auto adjust to other resolutions even 480i/p, So check the settings menu under display then TV resolutions and uncheck 480i/p if that's the case.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

No, it's definitely set to and operating on 1080i. And SD programs are locked out of the menu. I would never, ever watch something in SD again. I have been with DirecTV for 18 years. Almost as long as they have been in business. During that time I have installed at least a dozen receivers and DVR's, including several TIVO's. So I'm pretty confident that I have things set up right. I kind of wish I still had the HR-24 activated so I could do an A/B comparison on the same HD channel.

I can't put my finger on it. There is just something different between the picture produced by this Genie and my HR-22/HR-24. Both of the latter fed the same 52" Sony that is now being fed by the Genie. I do love the Genie though. Having a hard time getting used to the new remote after using the other one for several years. I also miss the back-lighting on the old remote. I guess I could still use it if I set it to IR. Maybe I need more than one day to play with it.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

I felt the same way when going from a 24 to a 34. Things just were off, yet i accepted it as i figured that was the way it was. Then I got a new HR34 the other day, picture looked a bit better, yet still not perfect. Then the latest firmware came in and the PQ improved greatly. Quite astonishing the difference. So far so good.

Some things to try if not allready. Try changing HDMI cables. Try going straight to TV, rather AVR if you do it that way. Try componesnt cables. If running thru AVR, make sure all proccessing is off. Try your smooth motion controls in your set, artifact smoothing etc in your tv settings. Reset your TV as there could have been a handshake issue to the new box.

Just some ideas, good luck.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I say switch inputs to the other one and see what happens. Also fiddle with the settings on the TV.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I agree with Steve and Laxguy. The content quality is going to dictate picture quality regardless of your TV and receiver settings. CNN can be used as a example. The studio feed is 1080i and sharp as a razor but there are times when the local feed used when they are interviewing someone is of less quality. This can be seen when they use split screen during the interview. Then there are channels like Turner Classic Movies that broadcast programing in HD upconverted to the 1080i resolution format.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I have an HR24 & an HR44 on the same TV, both connected to an HDMI switch to a common input on my TV. I can't see a difference. On the same channel I switched them and I can't tell which is which. They appear identical.

I seen situations where disconnecting/reconnecting a cable will cause problems. If you can try a different cable.

Since you're seeing a difference there is something not quite right. They should be nearly identical. Hopefully we can figure it out. 

MIke


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DeweySat said:


> I guess I could still use it if I set it to IR.


The HR44 is always "listening" in IR, even when the small remote is set up for use, so you can always use the old remote (or a universal) simultaneous with the new one.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

When I adjust my picture on a TV I use one of the live talk shows or news where they have a controlled lighting set.
Some movies or series are just not good enough to use too adjust a picture.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> When I adjust my picture on a TV I use one of the live talk shows or news where they have a controlled lighting set.
> Some movies or series are just not good enough to use too adjust a picture.


For those of you with small kids or grandkids, the first 10 minutes of any _Sesame Street_ are the acid test for an accurate display calibration, IMHO.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Datagg said:


> I felt the same way when going from a 24 to a 34. Things just were off, yet i accepted it as i figured that was the way it was. Then I got a new HR34 the other day, picture looked a bit better, yet still not perfect. Then the latest firmware came in and the PQ improved greatly. Quite astonishing the difference. So far so good.
> 
> Some things to try if not allready. Try changing HDMI cables. Try going straight to TV, rather AVR if you do it that way. Try componesnt cables. If running thru AVR, make sure all proccessing is off. Try your smooth motion controls in your set, artifact smoothing etc in your tv settings. Reset your TV as there could have been a handshake issue to the new box.
> 
> Just some ideas, good luck.


Good point. Does anyone know what the latest software version is for the Genie HR44-500? Mine is at 0x740. Whoa! It just updated this morning! Have to see if there is any difference.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> The HR44 is always "listening" in IR, even when the small remote is set up for use, so you can always use the old remote (or a universal) simultaneous with the new one.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Gary16 (Oct 8, 2006)

Datagg said:


> I felt the same way when going from a 24 to a 34. Things just were off, yet i accepted it as i figured that was the way it was. Then I got a new HR34 the other day, picture looked a bit better, yet still not perfect. Then the latest firmware came in and the PQ improved greatly. Quite astonishing the difference. So far so good.
> 
> Some things to try if not allready. Try changing HDMI cables. Try going straight to TV, rather AVR if you do it that way. Try componesnt cables. If running thru AVR, make sure all proccessing is off. Try your smooth motion controls in your set, artifact smoothing etc in your tv settings. Reset your TV as there could have been a handshake issue to the new box.
> 
> Just some ideas, good luck.


FWIW, I have an HR22 and an HR34 both in the same room feeding a high-end projector throwing a 16x9 picture that's over 8 feet wide. Both boxes look identical and both look excellent. Haven't seen the HR44 and don't think I'll be a candidate for one unless the 34 dies at some point.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

OK. I think the software update this morning did the trick. The colors are back, and everything looks normal. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

DeweySat said:


> OK. I think the software update this morning did the trick. The colors are back, and everything looks normal. Thanks for all the suggestions.


Great news...


----------



## Un tech (Oct 17, 2013)

I too have experienced poor picture quality with the genie HR 44. I also have two clients and all tvs show poorly. My genie is a HR 44-700 which is manufactured by a company called Pace while the HR44-200 is manufactured by Samsung and the HR 44-500 by Humax. I would be curious to know in which proportion these genies were distributed and if those who experienced poor video quality had the Pace receivers. My issue is inconsistency of quality. I get the settings tweaked just right for one channel only to have everything off kilter when I change the channel. Some channels waver between too light and too dark within the same show. It's ludicrous to have to change settings each time. Have spoke with many Diretv techs but none seem to know what I'm talking about. I have hooked back up my HR21 and picture becomes beautiful again. Any ideas? Before I get the standard questions, all cables and ports are the same ones used for the HR21 which runs flawlessly.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What tv(s) have you?


----------



## Un tech (Oct 17, 2013)

They are all samsungs. An older 40 inch which I can't remember the no. but the other two are newer. An LN55C630K, andUN65ES7500. Hope I can get some resolution. Don't want to give up the genie but being able to record more shows does no good if you have to watch them under these conditions. What is your genie no.?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd have to say with that combination of DVRs and TVs, something is wrong with your TVs.

I've got 6 dvrs and used other clients on 3 TVs and they all look great!


----------



## Un tech (Oct 17, 2013)

My tv's were all great until the genie. I only have the genie and two clients hooked up. Just used the HR21as a test. Borrowed it from my son.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a 44-200. 

I really doubt that the Genie and its clients are causing this; rather, a loose connection or some interference in the line.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I know this will anger some, but I have a statement.

I am 50 yrs old, I remember when we had only a handfull of stations to choose from, If the President was on, you had him on EVERY SINGLE CHANNEL.

I was the remote control, yes the TV's were 50 inches, but the tube (yes tube) was only 20, the rest was speaker and box and it took 2 very husky men to carry it out of the house because it weighed a good 100 lbs.

Video games consisted of Pong  [URL="http://gamester81.com/histo...gamester81.com/history-of-consoles-pong-1975/
You had rabbit ears on the TV to ...ife....
Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Un tech said:


> I too have experienced poor picture quality with the genie HR 44. I also have two clients and all tvs show poorly. My genie is a HR 44-700 which is manufactured by a company called Pace while the HR44-200 is manufactured by Samsung and the HR 44-500 by Humax. I would be curious to know in which proportion these genies were distributed and if those who experienced poor video quality had the Pace receivers. My issue is inconsistency of quality. I get the settings tweaked just right for one channel only to have everything off kilter when I change the channel. Some channels waver between too light and too dark within the same show. It's ludicrous to have to change settings each time. Have spoke with many Diretv techs but none seem to know what I'm talking about. I have hooked back up my HR21 and picture becomes beautiful again. Any ideas? Before I get the standard questions, all cables and ports are the same ones used for the HR21 which runs flawlessly.


I have an HR44-700 and I haven't noticed any PQ issues. I have three DVRs on the TV in the living room and I can't tell the difference switching between them. I put them on the same channel and just cycled throug the HDMI switch. They look identical to me, and pretty danged good at that.

Based on what you posted it would seem there's something going on with the output from the receiver. Have you tried comparing the component to the HDMI out on the HR44?

Mike


----------



## Un tech (Oct 17, 2013)

Not to try and top Legend but growing up, we had black and white tv. I am 60+ so I'm familiar with all he is saying. I get that people can be too critical. I don't believe I am. As my user name suggests I am not very technical. In fact my husband and myself are pretty much a cliche in that we depend on our son to help us with technical issues. We call him our IT guy. He's been unavailable to help with this. That being said, I joined this forum to see if anyone else has experienced these problems. You all sound so intelligent in this area that I was hoping to find a solution. Most say check connection and or receivers. Have done so but will double check. Thank you all for being so responsive. In a way it's good to know that the genie appears to be problem free, but now I'm back to square one.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Was the test you did with the HR21 on the same coax cable from the dish

Oh, darn, I just re-read your post. Other than cable connection into the Genie, or satellite strength low on some channels, I am out of ideas...


----------



## BAF (Jul 16, 2008)

My HR44-500 puts a much brighter picture on my TV when output directly to the TV with component than through my AVR with HDMI; unless I am doing a direct comparison, I am pleased with both pictures. Perhaps I should switch my HDMI cables to satisfy my OCD tendencies. TV is Pioneer Pro-111FD, and AVR is Pioneer SC-27.

I, too, am 60+ and we did not even HAVE a TV until I was 13. While I do, at times, long for Sky King, the Lone Ranger, and Ed Sullivan, I vastly prefer today's choices--programming and hardware!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

TV inputs dont have all the same settings...you actually have to calibrate each input. If you make settings for say HDMI1, they dont necessarily apply to HDMI2 or Component1....usually explains differences people see between different inputs on their tvs...to compare inputs you really need to set each picture setting on each input to be the same and even then they may not be exact.


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

Un tech said:


> Not to try and top Legend but growing up, we had black and white tv. I am 60+ so I'm familiar with all he is saying. I get that people can be too critical. I don't believe I am. As my user name suggests I am not very technical. In fact my husband and myself are pretty much a cliche in that we depend on our son to help us with technical issues. We call him our IT guy. He's been unavailable to help with this. That being said, I joined this forum to see if anyone else has experienced these problems. You all sound so intelligent in this area that I was hoping to find a solution. Most say check connection and or receivers. Have done so but will double check. Thank you all for being so responsive. In a way it's good to know that the genie appears to be problem free, but now I'm back to square one.


Have you checked your software version on the Genie? It should be at 0x744. We had picture quality problems until we got the update.


----------



## gary218 (Dec 18, 2006)

DeweySat said:


> I just got a new HR44 Genie activated this morning. Love the speed. The picture quality isn't blowing me away however. The Genie replaced an HR22 and HR24 both of which produced an outstanding picture on our Sony TV. Extremely sharp with brilliant colors. I always marveled at how good a picture we were receiving in HD.
> 
> The HR44 picture seems to be somewhat muted if that would describe it. The colors are not brilliant, and the HD quality seems soft instead of sharp. Maybe I have missed a setting somewhere along the line. It's a good picture, just not something to write home about. The TV reports that it is receiving 1080i from the Genie, so it's not a resolution settings thing. Anyone else see this?


I have to say the same. I had Genie upgrade last week and I love the speed however the picture is sick! My blacks are suffering and I have one of the top rated plasma's the Samsung F8500 which is known to have great blacks and whites. The last firmware update I received was on Tuesday 8/5 and it was the day it was installed and is 0x870. I upgraded from the HR22 also as it was really slow, however the picture blows away the HR44! From the minute the installer turned this on, I noticed the menu was not black at all...very washed out kind of gray looking. Actually looks like there is saran wrap across my screen as it is not detailed at all. Just moved my HR24-500 to this tv and it is perfect! What is wrong with these HR44 as far as the blacks and colors go? Will it ever be corrected with just an update? Any advice on what to do as this is unaccepetable to me!


----------



## DeweySat (Aug 31, 2008)

I would have to say that there is something wrong with your Genie. Ours has an absolutely gorgeous picture with none of the problems you are having. The software on our HR44/500 is 0x8c2. I would call DirecTV.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I have all of my DVRs connected to a 4X4 HDMI switch so I can connect any DVR to any TV in the house. I use one of my HR21-700s to back up some important show that are also recorded on my HR44-500. The picture quality on the HR21 is identical to the picture quality on the HR44.

Are you sure your HR44 is set to output at 1080i or p?


----------



## gary218 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes it is. That's one of the first things I did was to set that correctly after the installer left. Is there any tricks on how to get the latest software upgrade? I am at 0x870 and see others are at 0x8c2.....thank you!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gary218 said:


> Yes it is. That's one of the first things I did was to set that correctly after the installer left. Is there any tricks on how to get the latest software upgrade? I am at 0x870 and see others are at 0x8c2.....thank you!


There's a reason DirecTV releases software in waves. It's best you wait for your receiver's turn.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gary218 said:


> Yes it is. That's one of the first things I did was to set that correctly after the installer left. Is there any tricks on how to get the latest software upgrade? I am at 0x870 and see others are at 0x8c2.....thank you!


Gary- Most likely nothing wrong with the DVR or the TV; the HR 24-500 uses RGB output, whereas the rest of the receivers use a different gamut- CMYK (cyan, magenta, yellow, and black).

So, I think the course might be to reset your Sammy according to specs you can find online, and tweak from there. (I have a Sammy plasma and it rocks on my HR44-200)


----------



## gary218 (Dec 18, 2006)

I never knew that. That makes sense to me and I bet that is what I am experiencing. Where do you recommend I find these settings for my Samsung F8500 for adjusting this gamut?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gary218 said:


> I never knew that. That makes sense to me and I bet that is what I am experiencing. Where do you recommend I find these settings for my Samsung F8500 for adjusting this gamut?


try avs forums


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It was many years ago, but IIRC, it was on a CNET site.


----------



## gary218 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for all your help....hope it works!


----------

